# Last Nights chat on saltwater



## crazyreefnut (Nov 7, 2008)

I have to say that I thought that there would be more people involved I spoke with three people and answered questions for who ever wanted answers. Since the chat is a bust should it be done here? I am offering any type of help for saltwater FOWLR and Reef and everything in- between. Just feel free to ask and I shall do my best. You can also contact me via email at [email protected] use the subject line of fish fish fish. I hope that I can help all of you in one way or another. :fish-info:


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well usually I would be on the chat nights for the forum but getting ready to have twins is kind of taking up my time. I will try to remember to meet up with you guys on tuesday considering I'm one of the reason they started the meetings. But like I said I'm sorry for not meeting you guys on tuesdays, this twin thing has got me under it's spell.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I was planning on being there as well but could not make it, had a change of plans just before it started, had to run out. That's really nice of you to offer help to the other members crazyreefnut. I am looking forward to the next one, sorry again I could not make it.


----------

